# The Brewster Buffalo Cockpit



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any photos or diagrams of what the cockpit of a Brewster Buffalo looks like?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are 3 pages out of the Pilots Notes. Do you need/want more?


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Dave! that will come in very handy for me too!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2011)

And me


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 16, 2011)

A4K said:


> Thanks Dave! that will come in very handy for me too!


 
Oh no you don't. Get your own photos. This ones mine   

Just kidding, thanks David. I think this cockpit is going to be a bit tricky


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 16, 2011)

is this ok?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 16, 2011)

That's good as it shows the IP but how does the seat sit in the cockpit and how does the pilot see out the crazy window in the bottom of the aircraft? What is the setup behind the pilots seat under the canopy?


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 16, 2011)

these pics are the best I can do.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 16, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> That's good as it shows the IP but how does the seat sit in the cockpit and how does the pilot see out the crazy window in the bottom of the aircraft? What is the setup behind the pilots seat under the canopy?



Dirk,

It rather depends which version you're making as there were differences between the USN/USMC, RAF, Belgian and Dutch airframes. If you can provide a little more info, I can probably be of assistance (or I know a man who can!).

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 16, 2011)

US Navy aircraft. F2A-1 around 1940

Does that help?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 16, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> US Navy aircraft. F2A-1 around 1940
> 
> Does that help?



Helps massively. The cockpit pics of the Finnish Brewster are therefore very relevant to your task since it's an ex-USN F2A-1. The seat was fastened to 2 rods which went from the protrusions forward of the rear decking (the sticky-out bits on the top photo in post #8 ) down to the rectangular cross-cockpit box visible in the bottom 2 pics of post #8. 

Does that help you?

KR
B-N


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 16, 2011)

Somewhat but I think I'm understand it better if I had some kind of diagram. 

Thanks for the information


----------

